# How to get .txt file to my Android Kindle app?



## pcm2a (Dec 21, 2010)

Hopefully I am not making this harder than it seems.  I have a .txt file that I want to read with my Android Kindle app.

1. Put the file on my Android phone, no option exists to open this file from the Kindle app.
--------
2. Upload the file to amazon.
3. The file is now available to be transferred to my Kindle3.
4. The file does not show up for download on my Android Kindle app.
--------
5. Look on the amazon website to see if I can send it to my Android phone
6. No option exists.

There are other book readers that will read a txt file but it is hard to keep the pages in sync since the Kindle doesn't use page numbers.  It's hard to match up page 300 to section 19566-19593.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure the apps can read other than kindle format.  They're really designed so you can have your Amazon purchased Kindle content available to you anywhere.  But, if they can, it should include mobi or prc files -- I think I've opened them on Kindle for PC, at least.  So you could convert the text file to a mobi file using Calibre or MobiPocket creator.  Then it might work.  But, honestly, I am not even sure about that.  You'd have to be able to find the specific place on the phone where the Kindle app stores content files so it would know where to look to even try to open it.  

Maybe someone else can give you a more positive answer. . . .


----------



## TheKindleWorm (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi - I use the iphone Kindle app and you can only use books you've purchased from Amazon with it. You cannot open up .txt or any other text based files with the mobile Kindle applications.

And even if you could, you can only sync up content which has been purchased via the Amazon Kindle store as well.

Sorry if that's not what you're wanting to hear.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

If you google for Android apps and .txt, you should be able to find an app that will read .txt files.


----------



## allenc417 (Oct 5, 2012)

To read a txt file on android phone with kindle app, you need to convert the text file to PDF. This can be done several ways like microsoft word, open office or dedicated apps.
copy the PDF file to the android phone.  I put them in the download folder. Get a phone explorer app like ES file explorer.  go to the directory where you put the PDF file (download for example) and click on the PDF file.The phone will give an Open with message, and select Amazon Kindle.  You may need to stretch the screen to make the letters bigger. Or, you could use a larger fond when creating the PDF file.

Thanks--Allen


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Why would you use the Kindle app for pdf files, when you can use lots of other apps specifically for pdf files?


----------

